# single gallon equipment



## DaniJ323 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm pretty new to wine making, and I've only done kits. I'm thinking of trying something different, something simple. Maybe from a frozen concentrate. Only a gallon size rather than trying a 'from scratch' recipe making 5 or 6 gallons (I may not like it or it may not turn out). My question is this... where do you find a single gallon primarly or secondary? What do you use? Is it okay to use a 6 gallon primary with only 1 gallon of must? 

Thanks again for your infinite knowledge and the willingness to share it ;o)


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 21, 2010)

Danj, a lot of folks make gallon batches. I made one once and won't do it again. It turned out fantastic. I only got a few bottles and have to wait forever for the next batch. Fron now on it'll only be 5 or 6 gallons for me. I would rather dump a bad six than make a great one and have to wait forever for more. It no more labor nut a lot more wine in my eyes.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 21, 2010)

Dani:

I picked up some free 3 gallon plastic pails from a local ice cream shop. Work well as primaries for small batches, cleaning buckets, and other things.

Just a brief reminder when looking at recipes, and equipment. There are three gallons...

1. US gallon. 3.78 litres
2. Imperial gallon. 4.54 litres
3. Approximate gallon. 4 litres

Steve


----------



## DaniJ323 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks, I definitely see your point there Running Wolf... maybe I will reconsider. I feel kinda stuck, I don't really want to try another kit just yet. I'm ready to stretch my wings and take this hobby to the next step. i just don't know where to start.


----------



## jet (Oct 21, 2010)

I pretty much do 1gl batches exclusively. I start with about 6qt and ferment in a 3gl carboy. That gives me a full gallon jug with extra for topping up.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with making 1 gallon batches is a lot of work for just one gallon and the cost difference isnt really worth the extra trouble. 3 gallons is as small as Ill ever go but having 1 gallon jugs is a good idea for excess when making batches of fruit wine and to make a little extra for topping off later. Id go with at least 3 gallon batches myself. It doesnt matter what size primary you are using as long as there is plenty of room for the fermentation. Secondary vessels is another story and once the fermentation is over you need to have this vessel full. If you are looking for 1 gallon jugs Id just buy a gallon of wine that you like at a wine store, drink and then you have this. Youll need a # 6 bung, If here is no wine you like ina gallon jug then you can get new gallon jugs in the link below.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5190C


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes Danj Wade is correct. He has switched from doing one gallon batches to using the bottles for excess wine now. He was a tough cookie to crack but he's starting to pay attention to me now. He is really progressing along now since I've been by his side. Let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## DaniJ323 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Wade, Duh.... I didn't even think of using the gallon jugs that some wines come in. It shouldn't be too hard to find one that i like, (there aren't many, lol)


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 21, 2010)

You wouldn't want to use a large primary for a gallon batch as you'll have to always draw out a sample to take a reading. A 3 gallon will work fine and always try to make a little more for topping off. Save or get some magnum bottles as they come in handy as well as the bottles you will put your wine in. You will need different sizes of bungs.

A 1 gallon batch might be good if you can't get enough ingredients as in dandelion wine etc. I prefer 6 gallon batches to give me a good 5 1/2 gallons in the end.


----------



## DavidB (Oct 21, 2010)

I use to do one gallon batches all the time. I buy gallon jugs from a local farmers market (the guy sells cider in them and gives out free tastings) The jugs are a buck each and a #6 stopper fits perfectly. 

The advantage of doing a gallon is that you don't have to throw out but one gallon if you mess something up. I did this once when I was just starting and I pretty much knew that it was going to turn to crap. Search dumb mead ideas by Davidb and you may see my post. Dang that was not smart. Anyway, the major disadvantage of doing a gallon is that when you have something good (which is more often than not) a gallon doesn't last very long. The first strawberry I did was in a gallon jug and one gallon was not nearly enough of that wonderful deliciousness! Wished and still wish that I had made 5 or more gallons. Waiting on strawberry season now so I can go for 10 gallons or more!

Don't be scared to go with something bigger. I have found that most of the time, 5 gallons at a time is not nearly enough!


----------



## BobF (Oct 21, 2010)

midwest has 2g pri buckets w/lids for $4.95!


----------



## Arne (Oct 21, 2010)

Dani, 
Make urself a batch of skeeter pee. The ingrediants are easy to find, it is easier than starting with fruit. And if you like lemonaid, it is really really good. The recipe is on here or find Lons site. Take care and good luck.


----------



## BobF (Oct 21, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I agree with making 1 gallon batches is a lot of work for just one gallon and the cost difference isnt really worth the extra trouble. ...


 
As CJJ Berry says, "It takes little more effort to make 5 gallons as it does to make 1 gallon, and it lasts nearly twice as long!"


----------



## Sirs (Oct 21, 2010)

you can go to any Sam's club or most any bakery in any of the local grocery stores and ask for empty 2 and 5 gallon buckets most will have more than what you need for free. Lids and all only thnig is you'll need to make your own hole for the bung to go in if useing as a secondary. note it's not hard at all to do.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 22, 2010)

Dani, 

Not that I want to sound unsupportive, but why waste you time and money? 

I doubt that you can find high quality wine grape juice sold in a one gallon amounts. This means (and I think that you may even have mentioned this in your opening statement) that you must intend on using concentrate or canned juice from a grocery store (shuddering at the thought). One of the first rules of making good wine is to start with good grapes. "drinking" juice is not (IMO) high quality. You will also have to deal with the fact that there are additives and preservatives that can make fermentation difficult.

Also, please keep in mind that you are going to have to deal with sediment and racking. Whatever you store your wine in needs to be full with as little air as possible. after the wien ferments, you meed to "top" off with something. In other words, you will need to make more than just one gallon.

I am not trying to critisize your attempt, or burst your bubble. I just can't see your attempt as worth while. Go with the 5-6 gallon approach and feel happy that you are doing what you can to ensure a great result. 

johnT.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 22, 2010)

It's not hard to do at all. Here's my batches in secondary using 1 gallon, 4 liter and magnums. 5 gallon batches would take me a long time to drink and I like variety so my 1 gallon batches work fine for me. I find I like the Carlo Rossi 4 liter bottles that I find in recycling bins. They are almost clear with a nice light green tint. My emptied Taylor Sangria magnum bottles get reused to bottle my wine. 

Larry


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Dani,
> This means (and I think that you may even have mentioned this in your opening statement) that you must intend on using concentrate or canned juice from a grocery store (shuddering at the thought). One of the first rules of making good wine is to start with good grapes. "drinking" juice is not (IMO) high quality. You will also have to deal with the fact that there are additives and preservatives that can make fermentation difficult.
> 
> johnT.



I have to admit that I have heard of some folks making decent wine from store juice. Also I think its a great way for experimenting and learning processes. I used store bought Apple Juice as a base for my Jalapeno wine. A lot of other folks use Welches White Grape Juice concentrate as a base for other wines they are making. I like to start out with at least a six gallon carboy and then sometimes split it up between two three gallon carboys after fermentation for different experiments and results.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 22, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I have to admit that I have heard of some folks making decent wine from store juice. Also I think its a great way for experimenting and learning processes. I used store bought Apple Juice as a base for my Jalapeno wine. A lot of other folks use Welches White Grape Juice concentrate as a base for other wines they are making. I like to start out with at least a six gallon carboy and then sometimes split it up between two three gallon carboys after fermentation for different experiments and results.



I hear you wolf. I guess that there is no harm in trying. I am just very doubious about using Welches.


----------



## jet (Oct 22, 2010)

Making larger batches is a more efficient use of time and labor. That being said, unless you're doing kits, there's no reason you have to make batches of a certain size. Back in August, I crushed and pressed my chardonel grapes, and divided the juice into 6qt freezer containers.


----------



## BobF (Oct 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I hear you wolf. I guess that there is no harm in trying. I am just very doubious about using Welches.


 

I've made some pretty darn good wine from Welch's Niagra, Concord and Black/Concord juices.


----------



## jet (Oct 22, 2010)

BobF said:


> I've made some pretty darn good wine from Welch's Niagra, Concord and Black/Concord juices.



My buddy uses Niagara in a lot of his country wines.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 22, 2010)

I've done gallon batches in the past (mead, tropical breeze) and I have used welches grape as a base also, however that being said, I would prefer to do a minimum of a 3 gallon batch. Not saying I won't do a gallon batch, but the effort is the same for both so why not go a little larger. You can always rack it from your primary into gallon jugs if you didn't want to purchase a 3 gallon carboy right now.


----------



## corntassel (Oct 22, 2010)

the welches white grape/peach frozen concentrate makes a good wine but you need to use 3 cans per gallon for good flavor. I have 3, 6,10, 20, &32 gallon fermintrers yet every once in a while I make 1 gallon batches to play around with. I probably have about 30 1gal jugs for various uses. Hey if you want to do small batches go for it it is your wine.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 22, 2010)

Make a gallon of pumpkin wine. It's inexpensive and you can pick up the pumpkin mix now on sale.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 22, 2010)

BobF said:


> I've made some pretty darn good wine from Welch's Niagra, Concord and Black/Concord juices.



I am sure you can come up with something that is more or less drinkable. That being said, which would you rather have... Wine fermented using high quality wine grapes (or juice) or wine fermented from Welches Grape Juice. I think that most everyone would choose the wine grapes!

You can go ahead and call me a "grape snob" if you want to.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I am sure you can come up with something that is more or less drinkable. That being said, which would you rather have... Wine fermented using high quality wine grapes (or juice) or wine fermented from Welches Grape Juice. I think that most everyone would choose the wine grapes!
> 
> You can go ahead and call me a "grape snob" if you want to.




Keep in mind the gallon batches may also be a fruit wine that someone may want to "Try" before they make a large batch. I made a batch of Tropical Breeze from frozen fruit that I would say was quite good. My opinion only. 

I would not put someone down for wanting to try wine from a grape juice or fruit concentrate just because you, yourself, wouldn't dream of it. That comes off sounding coundescending and as you said snobbish.

To each is own, we make wine to suit our own tastes and if someone wants to experiment, so be it. You may acutally be surprised at the results.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 22, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I would not put someone down for wanting to try wine from a grape juice or fruit concentrate just because you, yourself, wouldn't dream of it. That comes off sounding coundescending and as you said snobbish.




I was not trying to put anyone down, just stating a simple fact. Wine made from quality wine grapes or wine grape juice will be more likely to produce a better wine. Just think of how many professional wineries that use grape concentrate or Welches Grape juice. I can't think of a single one. 

If you are trying to answer a question of "I wonder what it would be like", then I say go for it. In the end, however, if choosing between Welches and quality wine grape juice, I still say that most would choose the wine grape juice. 

This is my oninion as far as wine from grapes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> You can go ahead and call me a "grape snob" if you want to.



 Wine snob! LMAO


----------



## JohnT (Oct 22, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Wine snob! LMAO



Oh yeah!!! I will never drink a wine before it's time. The problem is that it is always time.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Oh yeah!!! I will never drink a wine before it's time. The problem is that it is always time.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## BobF (Oct 22, 2010)

I have 3 and 6 gallon carboys, but I'll be starting a 1g batch of autumn olive soon. I would do 6g, but I'm not sure what it will turn out like. 

I hope I end up wishing I had made 6 ;-)


----------



## DaniJ323 (Oct 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Dani,
> 
> Not that I want to sound unsupportive, but why waste you time and money?
> 
> ...



Thank you john for your opinion. First off, I have no bubble to pop... I'm pretty laid back and deflated LOL. Seriously no offense taken ;o)
But there must be some value in it, many people make one gallon batches.

I agree, if I wanted to make a good grape wine, I'd use good grapes or a premium kit. I had in mind more of a fruit wine or a sweet patio drink; not a 'good wine'. I'd like to wet my feet on making a 'from scratch' fruit wine in a small batch.
Maybe I could do 6 different wines at once in one gallon batches just to try different wines. 

After all I'd rather try something and decide that it's not for me, than never to try it at all.



Arne said:


> Dani,
> Make urself a batch of skeeter pee. The ingredients are easy to find, it is easier than starting with fruit. And if you like lemonaid, it is really really good. The recipe is on here or find Lons site. Take care and good luck.


 Hey Arne,
Skeeter Pee is on my list to do, I have a batch of Reisling on order and i plan on using that for a start. We're throwing a party this spring and I'd like to have plenty of Pee on hand! (that didn't sound right LOL)


----------



## DavidB (Oct 22, 2010)

Just started a one gallon batch of pumpkin. Will see how this works. Not to steal the thread, but what's all this I'm reading about 2 years?? I can't wait two years before I drink this! How bout if I substitute this for two minutes?


----------



## closetwine (Oct 22, 2010)

DavidB said:


> Just started a one gallon batch of pumpkin. Will see how this works. Not to steal the thread, but what's all this I'm reading about 2 years?? I can't wait two years before I drink this! How bout if I substitute this for two minutes?



LOL! Your palate buddy! I'd like to know if its any good though. I have some requests for pumpkin, but I prefer my pumpkin in a pie!


----------



## Sirs (Oct 22, 2010)

hey as far as making small batches of regular wine I have made wine from store bought green seedless table grapes, friend of mine who gets all their wine from california when they go out tried it and said it was as good as any they'd had in fact wanted to know if I was gonna start making it to sell. I told them I only did small amounts they said to let them know if I ever made large amounts to sell. LOL


----------



## Arne (Oct 22, 2010)

I have found you can drink the Pee early, but if it ages just a little more it is actually better. Get a batch made to try and iffn ya like it, make a bigger batch. You can start it without using the lees, just make a good starter with your favorite yeast. The next batch if you use lees from something else will have just a little different flavor. Takes a little flavor off the mother wine. Take care, Arne.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 22, 2010)

I have several small batches going. Most are only 1/2 gal. Geives you a good feel of what big batches you'd like to try later! Sirs I'm gonna have to try the seedless table grapes, I've always got some around spoiling! Any tips on those?


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2010)

DaniJ323 said:


> Thank you john for your opinion. First off, I have no bubble to pop... I'm pretty laid back and deflated LOL. Seriously no offense taken ;o)
> But there must be some value in it, many people make one gallon batches.
> 
> I agree, if I wanted to make a good grape wine, I'd use good grapes or a premium kit. I had in mind more of a fruit wine or a sweet patio drink; not a 'good wine'. I'd like to wet my feet on making a 'from scratch' fruit wine in a small batch.
> ...



Dani, 

I see what you mean. If something you try does not work out, then why risk being stuck with 2 cases of wine you do not like. I once made the mistake of making 500 liters of a white blend (in 1999) that ended up undrinkable. Never again. I now do test demijohns (54 liters) first and NEVER, NEVER, NEVER go big on a grape I know nothing about.

Let me know how it turns out. I am a bit of a snob (admittedly) and should be more open minded. It is just that I come from a long line of Europeans and have been brought up to believe that you do not make spaghetti out of ketchup, and do not make wine out of Welches grape juice. 

I have to admit that I might give it a try myself if I did not firmly believe that I would never get another good night's sleep. The sound of all of my ancestors rolling in their graves would keep me up at night.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 25, 2010)

closetwine said:


> I'm gonna have to try the seedless table grapes, I've always got some around spoiling! Any tips on those?



I have heard that these (especially Thompson) don't make good wine. That's why they are so cheap in the stores. Probably a lack of sugar.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I have heard that these (especially Thompson) don't make good wine. That's why they are so cheap in the stores. Probably a lack of sugar.



Usually a lack of sugar and acid. They can be adjusted.


----------



## jet (Oct 25, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Dani,
> 
> I see what you mean. If something you try does not work out, then why risk being stuck with 2 cases of wine you do not like. I once made the mistake of making 500 liters of a white blend (in 1999) that ended up undrinkable. Never again. I now do test demijohns (54 liters) first and NEVER, NEVER, NEVER go big on a grape I know nothing about.
> 
> ...


Reading your post, I can't help but be struck by the difference in magnitude of your operation and mine. The main reason that I make gallon batches is the I can't drink that much. A 500 liter batch would be 10 year supply for me. 

Also, gallon batches can be made from wine grapes (I won't do anything else).


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2010)

I started 20 years ago with 20 gallons (from fresh wine grapes). It has grown every year since. Funny how a hobby can easily turn into an obsession. 

In the early years, the only time I used one-gallon jugs was to hold "top-off" for the carboys. 

As I read the earlier posts, I stuck me as though the amount of work you need to do for a gallon is not much more than the amount of work for 5 to 6 gallons (assuming that getting the juice is not that labor intensive). I understand that this is not always the case and can also see some wisdom in doing 1 gallon test batches. 

I was just questioning the use of Welch's.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 25, 2010)

So John how do you feel about using Welches


----------



## jet (Oct 25, 2010)

As soon as Welches comes out with a Pinot Noir or a Sauvignon Blanc, I'll be all over that.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> So John how do you feel about using Welches



Just be glad that I have super-human self discipline! I just may loose control and tell you about it!!!!!


----------



## MikeRod101 (Oct 25, 2010)

yes thank you u helped out nicley


----------



## Ken914 (Oct 26, 2010)

While Welch's grape juice may not be the most sophisticated fruit around, I'm not sure that anything can rival it's consistency. If you're experimenting, I believe that it would provide a good constant to manipulate variables around.


----------



## rappdaddy (Oct 26, 2010)

I think there are times to make less than 5-6 gallons. Some fruit such as black raspberry can get expensive if you must buy it. Or, maybe you only have enough picked enough to make say...three and 1/2 gallons. Any quantity of wine can be made if you can do the math. Even if I'm making one gallon, I still use a full packet of yeast. What doesn't get used gets discarded anyway.
As for equipment, a six gallon bucket is okay for the primary and any variety of bottles will work. I have 3 gal, 2 gal, 1 gal, 1/2 gal, 1500ml, 750ml and 375ml. You can get a bung to fit just about anything. Always use the biggest bottles you can so minimize loss. If you like the wine, you know next year to get out there and pick a bunch more. If you're only making small batches as a trial to see if you like it, try to find some other wine makers in your area. I don't know any that don't like to share. Good luck.


----------

